
Show HN: A Portfolio website for every one that uses GitHub - imfunniee
https://github.com/imfunniee/gitfolio
======
twhtdxkiujjkfix
GitHub is not Git. Unless you got permission beforehand to use it, this
violates the Git project's trademark policy.

git-scm.com/about/trademark

~~~
imfunniee
i said github not git

